# Geraniums update



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi All!

I finished the 2 Geranium placemats this am and they are on their way to Arizona. (I'm not sure there will be 2 more to finish the set!)

Thanks for all of your help with thread color, quilting designs, and birthing.

Funny thing on the flower petals - I didn't want to use black, as called for, and was thinking deep red. Deep red didn't look good, and a shade that picked up the deeper red tones didn't work either. Off to Wally world to find a thread...and I did...and the color is named...Geranium! It picks up the lighter tones, and I think gives it a subtle, glowing look.




















I struggled a bit with getting the spacing of the diagonal quilting right - I got out the little thingy ma bob for the foot that lines up out to 2.25"...but as you know when sewing on a diagonal, one runs out of marker line quite quickly. As I was showering this am, the answer came to me...painters tape! I have to go buy my own roll, now!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

So, very pretty!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice. But why are they going to Arizona? I live in VA and would offer them such a nice home! LOL. I am sure the recipients will treasure them. I know you put many hours of work and love into them.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Love them!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh, Ponderosa! Because in Arizona they are positively color deprived! Nothing but grays and sages, rocks and cactus, perhaps an occasional lemon tree that does it's best to hide its yellow fruit from sight. It's good to know any geraniums I plant here will have a welcome home with you!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

They turned out very nice!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Chixacute I have never been to Arizona so I was not aware of their lack of color. Of course they need bright colored geraniums. I would gladly give a home to extra geraniums, however, with the amount of work involved I doubt that will ever happen..LOL. They really are beautiful and I hope you are proud of them.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, thought the ouline of the flowers were all you were going to stitch - fabulous detail & great work on the geranium color! Black wouldn't have been nearly as nice.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They look beautiful, so bright & cheerful!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Those are just lovely and they would brighten anyone's day.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I really like these....great job!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, Texas. Reminds me, the other two placemats are still in UFO status!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are awesome!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very pretty. Good job!


----------

